# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  इंडी पॉप का जादू (ऑन डिमांड )

## Devil khan

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र पर आपको सुन्सने को मिलेंगे आपको इंडी पॉप के सबसे बेहतरीन गाने ........जैसे सुनीता  राव , अनाएडा , स्वेता शेट्टी ,अलिशा चिनोय़, सुचित्रा ,सागरिका,  हर्षदीप, अनुराधा पौड्वाल, आशा भोसले,  शामिक दावर , स्टिरीओ नेशन , अली  हैदर , पलाश सेन , दिलेर मेहंदी , नितीन बाली , सोनु निगम, शान ,के के ,  मिलिंद इंगले,  और बहोत से है अभी मुझे ये याद आए  इनके शुरुवाती अल्बम  सुननेको मिलेंगे ........................मनोज भाई, मास्टर भाई आप की  इस सूत्र पर जरुरत है*

----------


## Dark Rider

में यही हू डेविल जी और यह सूत्र तो लगता है की मेरी ही फरमाइश हो , हम सभी का सहयोग है |

----------


## Devil khan

> में यही हू डेविल जी और यह सूत्र तो लगता है की मेरी ही फरमाइश हो , हम सभी का सहयोग है |


जी मनोज भाई ये आप की ही फरमाइश है ........आखिर हम दोनों और मास्टर भाई इन्दी पोप के काफी सौकीन है .........

----------


## Devil khan

*Nitin Bali - Baliwood*

*
Deewana Hua Badal
Neele Neele Ambar Pe
Chukar Mere Man Ko
Pal Pal Dil Ke Pas
Pyar Manga Hai Tumhi Se
Ek Ajnabee Haseena Se
Samaa Hai Suhana
Neele Neele Ambar Pe Mix
Pyar hua hai jabse
Raat Kali Ek Khwab Mein Aayee*


http://www.mediafire.com/?cawdo4swf0y
http://www.mediafire.com/?wczbylwoljb
http://www.mediafire.com/?yv96n2ecmhy
http://www.mediafire.com/?ma32amjnmm1
http://www.mediafire.com/?91n34ekwyfk
http://www.mediafire.com/?hdoz22vmylv
http://www.mediafire.com/?qwwmwljz2og
http://www.mediafire.com/?m10lqdlyhyl
http://www.mediafire.com/?v5zwfzay4fd
http://www.mediafire.com/?j0zftlcbgmo

----------


## Devil khan

*Artist : Sherlyn Chopra (Mona Chopra)
Title : Outrageous
Genre : Pop
Year : 2007
Quality : VBR EAC LAME
TrackList :
01 - Outrageous - Sherlyn Chopra
02 - Dard - Sherlyn Chopra
03 - U Gimme Fever - Sherlyn Chopra
04 - Pehli Nazar - Sherlyn Chopra
05 - Karle Pyar - Sherlyn Chopra
06 - Tere Bin - Sherlyn Chopra
07 - Outrageous (Remix) - Sherlyn Chopra

*





http://www.mediafire.com/?4famjyjddms

----------


## Devil khan

Nitin Bali - Bali (2006) ~320kbps [DJLUV]




Singer : Nitin Bali
Cassettes and CD's on : HMV Saregama
Audio Release Date : August 2006
MP3 Bitrate : 320Kbps VBR (~)




Track List :-


01 - Hai Re Gaya Dil - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/lbsdasup78u...0V%5D.mp3.html


02 - Ek Pari Hai - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/1smbnks3asn...0V%5D.mp3.html


03 - Deewana - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/wx2ev8e80en...0V%5D.mp3.html


04 - Lapatta - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/0yxmgzwhld5...0V%5D.mp3.html


05 - Dil Ka Haal - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/jlmxicmr85j...0V%5D.mp3.html


06 - Phir Chand Khila - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/iduqqdmcm44...0V%5D.mp3.html


07 - Aasman Ka Ek tara - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/t3r9mg4d5ob...0V%5D.mp3.html

08 - Noor Hai - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/xbehtvcya20...0V%5D.mp3.html


09 - Hai Re Gaya Dil (House Mix) - Nitin Bali
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/k5y4ytd3ssu...0V%5D.mp3.html

----------


## Devil khan

*Dance Masti Forever (2006) 320kbpsVBR*





*
Cassettes and CD's on : Sony
Singers : Various Artists
Audio Release Date : August 2006
MP3 Bitrate : 320Kbps VBR (~)
Covers : Yes


Exclusive Rips by devilkhan

=====================================


--> Track List <--


Disc - I CD

01 - Aaa Jaane Jaa (The Baby Can You Feel The Magic Mix) - Mahalaxmi Iyer, English Vocals Farhad Wadia [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/8jrsa2fln8d...had%20Wadia%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

02 - Raat Kali (The Midnight Lady Mix) - Zubeen Garg, Pervez Quadir, Caralisa Monteiro [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/c7wz9vdwm1u...%20Monteiro%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

03 - Pyaar Manga Hai (The Broken Hearted Mix) - Shaan [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/hoipc2lctx2...20-%20Shaan%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

04 - Mere Dil Mein Aaj Kya Hai (The Amorous Lover Mix) - Zubeen Garg [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/4mlyrv4dq6d...been%20Garg%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

05 - Tune O Rangeelay (The Take My Heart Away Mix) - Soumya Raoh [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/ixn2cybkly6...umya%20Raoh%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

06 - Ay Ki Mein Jhoot Bolian (The Balle Balle Mix) - Pervez Quadir, English Vocals Ravi "Rags" Khote [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/uqgyp54gsi3...ags%20Khote%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

07 - Ay Bhai Zara Dekh Ke Chalo (The Never Seen It So Bad Remix) - Kunal Ganjawala, English Vocals Fahad Wadia [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/id2itahb6ie...had%20Wadia%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

08 - Ek Pardesi (The Stop What Youre Doing With Me Mix) - Mohammad Salamat, Soumya Roah, English Vocals Farhad Wadia, Shazneen Arethna [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/nu4ndcv66zn...n%20Arethna%20[DJLUV]%20.mp3.html

09 - Saiyaan Re (The Boys Are Back Mix) - Mahalaxmi Iyer [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/3g8ofwm018z...axmi%20Iyer%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

Bonus Tracks

10 - Dil Kya Kare (The Love Is...Mix) - Shaan, Caliche [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/7dcebgfqqdz...,%20Caliche%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

11 - Samne Yeh Kaun (The Sun,Sea,Sand & Sex Mix) - Shankar Mahadevan, Rapper Ravi "Rags" Khote [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/620n70c3rz2...ags%20Khote%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

12 - Bahon Mein Chali Aao (The Hold You Tight Mix) - Mahalaxmi Iyer [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/j5nakqbcrjk...axmi%20Iyer%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

13 - Hum Bewafa (The We Can Make It Happen Mix) - Shaan [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/o2ffmdivhyg...20-%20Shaan%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

14 - Aaja Piya (The No Pain Only Gain Mix) - Mahalaxmi Iyer, Farhad Wadia, Caralisa Monteiro, Loy Mendonsa [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/jfwf7vaqgkw...%20Mendonsa%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

15 - O Meri Soni (The Days Are Dark Mix) - Shaan, Caralisa Monteiro, Caliche [DJLUV]
Code:

http://www.linkzhost.com/2nxaxv5dwd3...,%20Caliche%20[DJLUV].mp3.html

*

----------


## sangita_sharma

पंजाबी सिंगर सुखबीर के सोंग्स के लिंक भी दीजिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

शेल के हिट सान्ग ''सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद अन्दिए सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जान जान्दिये ''''' इसका भी लिंक दीजिये कृपया

----------


## Devil khan

> पंजाबी सिंगर सुखबीर के सोंग्स के लिंक भी दीजिये


*सीमा जी इस लिंक से आप सुक्बिर के आज तक के सारे एल्बम के गाने डाउनलोड कर सकती है .................धन्यवाद* 

http://www.mp3fundoo.com/punjabi/ind...n=artist&id=22

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र d .k

----------


## Dark Rider

British vocalist " Apache Indian "(born Steven Kapur) के कुछ ही अल्बम है यदि कोई उपलब्ध करवा दे तो |

----------


## The Master

वा वा ! बहोत अच्छे सुत्र का निर्माण किया गया है ।  आप सबका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Devil khan

मनोज भाई इस लिंक से आप Apache Indian के कुछ और गाने भी डाउनलोड कर सकते है 

http://www.google.co.in/music/search?q=apache+indian

----------


## Devil khan

> शुक्रिया डेविल जी कुछ और भी  हो जाये


   क्यूँ शर्मिंदा कर रहे है मनोज भाई सब आप से ही सिखा है ..................आप मास्टर भाई ,लवली भाई आप सब मेरी प्रेरण है

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्यूँ शर्मिंदा कर रहे है मनोज भाई सब आप से ही सिखा है .................आप मास्टर भाई ,लवली भाई आप सब मेरी प्रेरणा   है.


डेविल जी जब में फोरम पर नहीं रहूँगा तब आप जैसे भाई ही इसे सम्हालेंगे , खैर मेरे लिए कोशिश एक बार और करे , इसके अभी दो अल्बम और बाकी है साधू मेरे पास है |

----------


## Devil khan

अपाचे इंडियन का और गाना मिला मनोज भाई ....................

http://abmp3.com/mp3/apache-indian-chok-there.htm

----------


## Devil khan

कुछ और गाने मिले मनोज भाई ................
http://abmp3.com/index_ht.php?q=apac...=Search&st=all

----------


## Devil khan

लगता है की ये सूत्र किसी को पसंद नहीं आया ...................

----------


## nitin9935

*खान जी, मुझे अली हैदर के गाने दें*

----------


## Devil khan

pपेश है आप दोस्तों के लिए खास ,,

जगजीत सिंह के अब तक के सारे एल्बम ............










JAGJIT SINGH - MEGA COLLECTION 5 GB plus

    The collection has grown since my last post and is now 5 GB+, 70+ albums, about 900 numbers and better organized. Please have patience while downloading. However if you were a real fan of Jagjit Singh, the wait would be real worth it.

    List of Albums:
    Code:

    1.	Aaina
    2.	Adaa - Jagjit Singh and Lata
    3.	A Journey
    4.	A Milestone
    5.	An Evening with Jagjit & Chitra Singh
    6.	A Sound Affair
    7.	Awaaz
    8.	Beyond Time
    9.	Chahat
    10.	Classics Forever
    11.	Close To My Heart
    12.	Cry for Cry
    13.	DardBhar
    14.	Desires
    15.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Hare Krishna - Live Concert
    16.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\He Ram
    17.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Hey Gobind Hey Gopal
    18.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Jai Siya Ram
    19.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Maa
    20.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Man Jeetay Jagjeet
    21.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Shiva (Dhuns & Bhajans)
    22.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Shri Krishna Naam Dhun
    23.	Different Strokes (Hindustani Classical)
    24.	Dukhi
    25.	Echoes
    26.	Ecstasies
    27.	Encore
    28.	Face To Face
    29.	Forget Me Not
    30.	Golden Moments - Salaam Karta Chaloon
    31.	Golden Moments - Mohabbat Ki Zubaan
    32.	Hope
    33.	In Concert
    34.	Insearch
    35.	Insight
    36.	Kahkashan
    37.	Khumaar
    38.	Live at Royal Albert Hall London
    39.	Live With Jagjit Singh & Chitra
    40.	Live With Jagjit Singh - 2 CDs
    41.	Love
    42.	Love is Blind
    43.	Magic Moments
    44.	Marasim
    45.	Mein Aur Meri Tanhai
    46.	Melodious Pair - 5 CDs
    47.	Memorable Concert
    48.	Mirage
    49.	Mirza Ghalib
    50.	Mohabbat
    51.	Muntazir
    52.	Nasha
    53.	Parwaaz - Live
    54.	Passions
    55.	Playback Years
    56.	Rare Gems
    57.	Romance
    58.	Saher
    59.	Sajda
    60.	Samvedna (Sensitivity)
    61.	Silsilay
    62.	Someone Somewhere
    63.	Soz
    64.	The Golden Collection
    65.	The Greatest Punjabi Hits
    66.	The Latest
    67.	The Unforgettable (Jagjit and Chitra's First Album)
    68.	Together
    69.	Unique
    70.	Visions
    71.	Your Choice



    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/18912251...Gr8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912520...Gr8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912566...Gr8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912548...Gr8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912245...Gr8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912246...Gr8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912549...Gr8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912593...Gr8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912261...Gr8.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/18933896...Gr8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933895...Gr8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18932984...Gr8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933016...Gr8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933966...Gr8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933911...Gr8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933899...Gr8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18932966...Gr8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933022...Gr8.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933880...Gr8.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/18912641...-Gr8.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912303...-Gr8.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912316...-Gr8.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912609...-Gr8.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912665...-Gr8.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912628...-Gr8.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912298...-Gr8.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912219...-Gr8.part8.rar

----------


## Devil khan

pपेश है आप दोस्तों के लिए खास ,,

जगजीत सिंह के अब तक के सारे एल्बम ............










JAGJIT SINGH - MEGA COLLECTION 5 GB plus

    The collection has grown since my last post and is now 5 GB+, 70+ albums, about 900 numbers and better organized. Please have patience while downloading. However if you were a real fan of Jagjit Singh, the wait would be real worth it.

    List of Albums:
    Code:

    1.	Aaina
    2.	Adaa - Jagjit Singh and Lata
    3.	A Journey
    4.	A Milestone
    5.	An Evening with Jagjit & Chitra Singh
    6.	A Sound Affair
    7.	Awaaz
    8.	Beyond Time
    9.	Chahat
    10.	Classics Forever
    11.	Close To My Heart
    12.	Cry for Cry
    13.	DardBhar
    14.	Desires
    15.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Hare Krishna - Live Concert
    16.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\He Ram
    17.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Hey Gobind Hey Gopal
    18.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Jai Siya Ram
    19.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Maa
    20.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Man Jeetay Jagjeet
    21.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Shiva (Dhuns & Bhajans)
    22.	DEVOTIONAL ALBUMS\Shri Krishna Naam Dhun
    23.	Different Strokes (Hindustani Classical)
    24.	Dukhi
    25.	Echoes
    26.	Ecstasies
    27.	Encore
    28.	Face To Face
    29.	Forget Me Not
    30.	Golden Moments - Salaam Karta Chaloon
    31.	Golden Moments - Mohabbat Ki Zubaan
    32.	Hope
    33.	In Concert
    34.	Insearch
    35.	Insight
    36.	Kahkashan
    37.	Khumaar
    38.	Live at Royal Albert Hall London
    39.	Live With Jagjit Singh & Chitra
    40.	Live With Jagjit Singh - 2 CDs
    41.	Love
    42.	Love is Blind
    43.	Magic Moments
    44.	Marasim
    45.	Mein Aur Meri Tanhai
    46.	Melodious Pair - 5 CDs
    47.	Memorable Concert
    48.	Mirage
    49.	Mirza Ghalib
    50.	Mohabbat
    51.	Muntazir
    52.	Nasha
    53.	Parwaaz - Live
    54.	Passions
    55.	Playback Years
    56.	Rare Gems
    57.	Romance
    58.	Saher
    59.	Sajda
    60.	Samvedna (Sensitivity)
    61.	Silsilay
    62.	Someone Somewhere
    63.	Soz
    64.	The Golden Collection
    65.	The Greatest Punjabi Hits
    66.	The Latest
    67.	The Unforgettable (Jagjit and Chitra's First Album)
    68.	Together
    69.	Unique
    70.	Visions
    71.	Your Choice



    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/18912251...Gr8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912520...Gr8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912566...Gr8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912548...Gr8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912245...Gr8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912246...Gr8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912549...Gr8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912593...Gr8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912261...Gr8.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/18933896...Gr8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933895...Gr8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18932984...Gr8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933016...Gr8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933966...Gr8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933911...Gr8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933899...Gr8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18932966...Gr8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933022...Gr8.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18933880...Gr8.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/18912641...-Gr8.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912303...-Gr8.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912316...-Gr8.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912609...-Gr8.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912665...-Gr8.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912628...-Gr8.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912298...-Gr8.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18912219...-Gr8.part8.rar

----------


## Devil khan

*पेश आप दोस्स्तो के लिए एक नायब कलेक्सन 
Morning to midnight ragas*

*छह सी दी का कलेक्सन* 



Morning to midnight ragas

    MORNING TO MIDNIGHT RAGAS
    Tracklisting
    Code: Code:
    CD 1 - Glories of Dawn CD 1 - Glories of the Dawn
    01 - Raga Kausi-Bhairav - Alap & Gat Teentaal [11:00] 01 - Kausi-Raga Bhairav - Alap & Gat Teentaal [11:00]
    (sarod, Ustad Allaudin Khan) (sarod, Ustad Allaudin Khan)
    02 - Raga Bhairav - Jhaptaal [14:57] 02 - Raga Bhairav - Jhaptaal [14:57]
    (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan) (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan)
    03 - Bhatiyali Dhun [4:03] 03 - Bhatiyali Dhun [4:03]
    (flute, Pandit Pannalai Ghosh) (flute, Pandit Ghosh Pannalai)
    04 - Raga Sindhi Bhairavi - Dadra [6:11] 04 - Raga Sindhi Bhairavi - Dadra [6:11]
    (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia) (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia)
    05 - Raga Gunkali - Teental [21:12] 05 - Raga Gunkali - Teental [21:12]
    (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan) (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan)
    06 - Raga Jaunpuri - Teentaal [10:59] 06 - Raga Jaunpuri - Teentaal [10:59]
    (esraj, Pandit Ashesh Bandhopadhyaya) (esraj, Pandit Ashesh Bandhopadhyaya)

    CD 2 - Morning Melodies CD 2 - Morning Melodies
    01 - Raga Desi - Roopak Taal [13:20] 01 - Raga Desi - Roopak Taal [13:20]
    (sitar, Pandit Ravi Shankar) (sitar, Pandit Ravi Shankar)
    02 - Raga Alahiya Bilawal - Teentaal [19:16] 02 - Raga Bilawal Alahiya - Teentaal [19:16]
    (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan) (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan)
    03 - Raga Basant Mukhari - Roopak Taal [12:15] 03 - Raga Basant Mukhari - Roopak Taal [12:15]
    (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia) (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia)
    04 - Raga Miyan Ki Todi - Alap [16:59] 04 - Raga Miyan Ki Todi - Alap [16:59]
    (rudra veena, Ustad Asad Ali Khan) (Rudra Veena, Ustad Asad Ali Khan)

    CD 3 - Melodies of Noon and Dusk CD 3 - Melodies of Noon and Dusk
    01 - Raga Multani, Teentaal [6:59] 01 - Raga Multani, Teentaal [6:59]
    (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan) (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan)
    02 - Raga Sarang - Teentaal [6:22] 02 - Raga Sarang - Teentaal [6:22]
    (flute, Pandit Pannalal Ghosh) (flute, Pandit Pannalal Ghosh)
    03 - Raga Mand - Teentaal [7:53] 03 - Raga MAND - Teentaal [7:53]
    (sitar, Pandit Nikhil Banerjee) (sitar, Pandit Nikhil Banerjee)
    04 - Raga Shree - Teentaal [17:24] 04 - Raga Shree - Teentaal [17:24]
    (sitar, Ustad Imrat Khan) (sitar, Ustad Khan Imrat)
    05 - Raga Patdeep - Matt Taal & Teentaal [19:10] 05 - Raga Patdeep - Matt Taal & Teentaal [19:10]
    (sitar, Ustad Abdul Halim Jaffer Khan) (sitar, Ustad Abdul Halim Jaffer Khan)
    06 - Raga Mishra Pilu - Teentaal [4:59] 06 - Raga Mishra heartsick - Teentaal [4:59]
    (harmonium, Pandit JP Ghosh - piano, V. Balsara) (harmonium, JP Pandit Ghosh - piano, V. Balsara)

    CD 4 - Evening Ragas CD 4 - Evening Ragas
    01 - Raga Yaman, Teentaal [14:58] 01 - Raga Yaman, Teentaal [14:58]
    (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan) (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan)
    02 - Raga Kedar - Teentaal [15:11] 02 - Raga Kedar - Teentaal [15:11]
    (shehnai & violin, Ustad Bismillah Khan & Pandit VG Jog) (shehnai & violin, Ustad Bismillah Khan & Pandit VG Jog)
    03 - Raga Bhopali - Matt Taal [11:09] 03 - Raga Bhopali - Matt Taal [11:09]
    (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia) (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia)
    04 - Raga Maru Bihag - Teentaal [11:21] 04 - Raga Maru Bihag - Teentaal [11:21]
    (sarangi, Pandit Ramnarayan) (sarangi, Pandit Ramnarayan)
    05 - Raga Mishra Tilang - Taal Kaharwa [7:32] 05 - Raga Mishra Tilang - Taal Kaharwa [7:32]
    (santoor, Pandit Shivkumar Sharma) (santoor, Pandit Shivkumar Sharma)
    06 - Dhun - Keharwa [5:03] 06 - Dhun - Keharwa [5:03]
    (sitar & guitar, Ustad Rais Khan & Pandit Brij Bhushan Kabra) (sitar & guitar, Ustad Rais Khan & Pandit Brij Bhushan Kabra)

    CD 5 - Melodies of Night CD 5 - Melodies of Night
    01 - Raga Jaijaiwanti , Teentaal [7:07] 01 - Raga Jaijaiwanti, Teentaal [7:07]
    (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan & violin, Pandit VG Jog) (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan & violin, Pandit VG Jog)
    02 - Raga Shankara - Teentaal [10:07] 02 - Raga Shankara - Teentaal [10:07]
    (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan) (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan)
    03 - Raga Durga - Alap, Jod Gat - Teentaal [17:28] 03 - Raga Durga - Alap, Gat JOD - Teentaal [17:28]
    (sarod, Ustad Ali Akbar Khan) (sarod, Ustad Ali Akbar Khan)
    04 - Raga Bageshri - Teentaal [16:40] 04 - Raga Bageshri - Teentaal [16:40]
    (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan) (shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan)
    05 - Raga Khamaj - Taal Roopak [6:58] 05 - Raga Khamaj - Taal Roopak [6:58]
    (guitar, Pandit Brijbhushan Kabra) (guitar, Pandit Brijbhushan Kabra)
    06 - Holi Mishra Kafi [7:53] 06 - Holi Mishra Kafi [7:53]
    (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia & violin, Pandit VG Jog) (flute, Pandit Hari Prasad Chaurasia & violin, Pandit VG Jog)

    CD 6 - Late Night Melodies CD 6 - Late Night Melodies
    01 - Raga Bhairavi - Teentaal [9:50] 01 - Raga Bhairavi - Teentaal [9:50]
    (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan & shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan) (sitar, Ustad Vilayat Khan & shehnai, Ustad Bismillah Khan)
    02 - Raga Jog - Roopak Teentaal [16:32] 02 - Raga Jog - Roopak Teentaal [16:32]
    (santoor, Pandit Shivkumar Sharma) (santoor, Pandit Shivkumar Sharma)
    03 - Raga Shahana - Gat Jhaptaal [18:58] 03 - Raga Shahana - Gat Jhaptaal [18:58]
    (sarod, Ustad Amjad Ali Khan) (sarod, Ustad Amjad Ali Khan)
    04 - Raga Darbari - Ek Taal & Teentaal [13:31] 04 - Raga Darbari - Ek Taal & Teentaal [13:31]
    (violin, N. Rajam) (violin, N. stoning)
    05 - Raga Chandrakauns - Roopak & Teentaal [9:55] 05 - Raga Chandrakauns - Roopak & Teentaal [9:55]
    (santoor, Pandit Himangshu Biswas) (santoor, Pandit Himangshu Biswas)


    DOWNLOAD
    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/27352942...part1.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27352993...part2.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27352989...part3.rar.html

----------


## Devil khan

*Teri Deewani - Sufi Hits-[2007-MP3-256kbps]*






Files Info:

Audio Codec : MP3 256 Kbps VBR
Channels : 2 Stereo
Covers : Included (Front / Disc / back)
Playlist : Included
Length: 01:21:42

Track List:
1. Kailash Kher - Saiyyan (5:44)
2. Roopkumar Rathod - Maula Mere Maula (5:59)
3. Rahat Fateh Ali Khan - Jiya Dhadak Dhadak (5:18)
4. Kailash Kher - Teri Deewani (5:21)
5. Rabbi Shergill - Bulla (5:14)
6. Rahat Fateh Ali Khan - Mann Ki Lagan (4:49)
7. A R Rehman - Tere Bina (5:05)
8. Shafqat Ali Khan,Shankar,Mahadevan - Mitwa (6:20)
9. Rekha Bharadwaj - Tere Ishq Mein (5:34)
10. Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Tere Bin Nahi Lagda (5:46)
11. Kailash Kher - Allah Ke Bande (4:35)
12. Devika - Kehnde Ne Naina (4:06)
13. Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Afreen Afreen (5:48)
14. Sona - Ishq Nachaya (5:40)
15. Rahat Fateh Ali Khan - O Re Piya (6:19)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Rapidshare Direct LInk



Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/14242955...R-256kbps_.rar

----------


## Devil khan

Adnan Sami - 6 Albums (1995-2009 VBR 320) [PAC]




    Sargam (1995)


    TraX
    01 Dholki (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhonsle)
    02 Pyar Bina (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhonsle)
    03 Bhega Mausam (Adnan Sami)
    04 Pyar Hai (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhonsle)
    05 Barse Badal (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhonsle)
    06 Ankhein (Adnan Sami)
    07 Dekha Tum Ko (Adnan Sami, Mahraj Khathak & Hadiqa)
    08 Aae Khuda (Adnan Sami)
    09 Chamki Kiran (Adnan Sami & Hamid Ali Khan)
    10 Woh Mujhey (Hadiqa Kiani)
    11 Suhani Rut (Hamid Ali Khan & Hadiqa Kiani)

    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mewux1xminm

    Kabhi To Nazar Milao (2000)


    TraX
    01 Kabhi To Nazar Milao (Adnan & Asha)
    02 Teri Unchi Shaan (Adnan Sami)
    03 Koi Rehta Hai (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhonsle)
    04 Barsaat (Adnan Sami)
    05 Dil To Mera (Asha Bhosle)
    06 Hum Phir Milengay (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhosle)
    07 Bahon Ke Gheray (Asha Bhosle)
    08 Pehli Wari (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhosle)
    09 Mehndi Masala (Adnan Sami & Asha Bhosle)
    10 Kabhi To Nazar Milao (II) (Adnan Sami)
    11 Kabhi To Nazar Milao (III) (Asha Bhosle)
    12 Aao Na (Adnan Sami)

    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?yziq4zmmymw

    Tera Chehra (2002)


    TraX
    01 Kabhi Naeei (Feat Amitab Bachan)
    02 Tera Chehra
    03 Dil Kah Raha Hai Dil Se
    04 Chain Mujhe Ab Aaye Na
    05 Roothay Huay Ho Kyun
    06 Teri Bahon Mein
    07 Tera Chehra (Sad Version)
    08 Saanson Mein
    09 Nain Se Naino Ko Mila


    Djluv Rip
    Code:

http://djluv.in/1940-2005/20940-tera...ght=adnan+sami

    Pac
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?x0dmtdnzknz

    Teri Kasam (2004)


    TraX
    01 Kasam
    02 Mahiya
    03 Kabhi Aisay Lagay
    04 Tauba!
    05 Kasam (Unplugged)
    06 Poocho...
    07 Pal Do Pal
    08 Chand Nikla
    09 Best Friend!

    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zwoddizixoy

    Kisi Din (2007)


    TraX
    01 Teri Yaad
    02 Kisi Din
    03 Baarish
    04 Koi Rehta Hai
    05 Salaam Walekum
    06 Jharonkhe
    07 Waqt
    08 Dekho Jaaneman
    09 Sarghoshi
    10 Ae Khuda
    11 Baarish (Unplugged)
    12 Kisi Din (Remix)
    13 Teri Yaad (Remix)

    Djluv Rip
    Code:

http://djluv.in/2007/15159-kisi-din-...ght=adnan+sami



    Pac Rip
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mimmtyvn4do

    Ek Ladki Deewani Si Hai (2009)


    TraX
    01 Ek Ladki Deewani Si
    02 Let's Go To Mumbai City (Feat Jermaine Jackson)
    03 Mehfooz
    04 Tu Salaamat Rahe
    05 Dekha Tujhe (Feat Tulsi Kumar)
    06 Sharmili
    07 Laila
    08 Chalo
    09 Let's Go To Mumbai City (Feat Jermaine Jackson) (Remix)

    Djluv Rip
    Code:

http://djluv.in/2009/46847-ek-ladki-...ght=adnan+sami


    Pac Rip
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?xhdnqlmnzwg

----------


## Devil khan

*Dewaar ~ The Best Of Junoon (2003) ~ 320kbps.
*






Details:


Artist: Junoon
Cassettes and CD's on : EMI
Audio Release Date : 2003
MP3 Bitrate : 320 kbps.




Track List:


01 - No More.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nydt4dtogny


02 - Garaj Baras (OST Paap).
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bnmamuu1zxd


03 - Sayonee.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mizirmgf3nq


04 - Piya.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ngiuiwwe4iy


05 - Saeein.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tddtuyjmmm3


06 - Khudi.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jmmm2dwzly2


07 - Pappu Yaar.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cz5wzonozrg


08 - Taara Jala.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3zjnfvtwnwd


09 - Bulleya.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?muwtmn0mnmj


10 - Sanwal.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3ymymmu2mzn


11 - Mitti.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lzzwwzmfumz


12 - Kyun Pareshan Ho.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?emtnmzin0m0


13 - Meri Awaz Suno.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtmyi5ylkqm


14 - Zamane Ke Andaz.
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yymjjjymiry


15 - Ghoom (Radio Edit).
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?thnmnmn5m2y

----------


## Devil khan

Strings -Dhaani [2004-VBR-128KBPS]

    Tracks List
    ===========
    01 Dhaani
    02 Najanay Kyoun
    03 Kahani Mohabat Ki
    04 Sohniyae
    05 Bolo Bolo
    06 Chaaye Chaaye
    07 Mera Bichraa Yaar
    08 Pal
    09 Mitti
    10 HKHJ {Version 1}
    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/155408118/01_DHAANI_2.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540811...ANE_KIYOON.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540812...OHABBAT_KI.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/155408121/04_SOHNIYE.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540812...HARI_HARAN.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540868...AYE_CHHAYE.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540878...CHHRA_YAAR.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540886...TH_SAGREKA.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/155408981/09_MITTI.mp3

    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/15540913..._VERSION_1.mp3

----------


## Devil khan

*Romantic Songs Instruments
*
    Chhoti Chhoti Raatein
    Dil Chahta Hai
    Hum Tumhare Hain Sanam
    Jane Kyun Log
    Maahi Ve
    Meri Neend Churale
    Pyar Se Pyare
    Tera Chehra
    Thoda Sa Pyar
    Tumhare Siva

    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mj0yomedfjy
http://www.mediafire.com/?doiw71c2zbm
http://www.mediafire.com/?mx4k2orl2uy
http://www.mediafire.com/?dfnyndmmhdu
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyxxd0dcmji
http://www.mediafire.com/?s1jpj2lyygs
http://www.mediafire.com/?2yqeqknlyjr
http://www.mediafire.com/?myrbwdymyf3
http://www.mediafire.com/?gek1bdxvjto
http://www.mediafire.com/?jezmamnrj13

----------


## Devil khan

*Unforgettable - Imran Khan (2009)*







Bhangra artist, Imran Khan released his debut album "Unforgettable" on July 27 and has gotten the attention of many music listeners out there.

-= Tracklist =-
01. Imran Khan - Amplifier
02. Imran Khan - Aaja We Mahiya
03. Imran Khan - Hey Girl
04. Imran Khan - Peli Waar
05. Imran Khan - Chak Glass
06. Imran Khan - Nazar
07. Imran Khan - Superstar
08. Imran Khan - Gora Gora Rang Ft Mr Probz
09. Imran Khan - Bounce Billo
10. Imran Khan - Ni Nachleh Ft Spyder
11. Imran Khan - 40 Pra
12. Imran Khan - Pata Chalgea
13. Imran Khan - Bewafa
14. Imran Khan - Nai Reina
15. Imran Khan - Qott Ghusian Da


http://beemp3.com/index.php?q=imran+khan+unforgettable
 or
http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/46240196/file.html

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपको ऐतराज़ न हो तो आपको एक सन्देश भेजा है! हो सके तो सोचे उस बारे में और कारवाही करें!*

----------


## Devil khan

Bollywood instrumental collection (very rare collection)







    Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/35785456...ntal.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35785855...ntal.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35787403...ntal.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35787871...ntal.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35788298...ntal.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35788631...ntal.part6.rar

----------


## Devil khan

A R Rahman - Soft Instrumentals Vol.1






    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmytbldlmiq

----------


## Devil khan

01 Tanha Tanha (Rangeela)
02 Humm  a Humma (Bombay)
03 Hai Rama Yeh Kya Hua (Rangeela)
04 Ho Ja Rangeela (Rangeela)
05 Dil Se (Dil Se)
06 Tu Hi Re (Bombay)
07 Chaiyyan Chaiyyan (Dil Se)
08 Kya Karen Kya Na Karen (Rangeela)
09 O Re Chori (Lagaan)
10 O Bhavre (Daud)
11 Tu Ramta Jogi (Taal)
12 Taal Se Taal Mila (Taal)
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?btip0j3cy5n
http://www.mediafire.com/?79j24jk6wmr
http://www.mediafire.com/?etdez14golm
http://www.mediafire.com/?0gifziz3cdz
http://www.mediafire.com/?4yoq3js4it3
http://www.mediafire.com/?4jnz1c5gj9j
http://www.mediafire.com/?1sllmxtlozj
http://www.mediafire.com/?cmzafgs9g0l
http://www.mediafire.com/?3bmzl01srwp
http://www.mediafire.com/?fjmzi5ctqii
http://www.mediafire.com/?6cbgmbuy4on
http://www.mediafire.com/?dtmt5ynxwwz


Zip File

Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/90278497...umentals-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/90279518...umentals-2.rar

----------


## Devil khan

*Forever Hits Bollywood Instruments*



    Album Information
    Album: Forever Hits Bollywood Instruments

    Track Listing

    CD- 1
    Jaane kyu log
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?tliobmdzzbk

    Jadu Teri nazar
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?tco2yzq4lhb

    Jagjeet Singh
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?w3ilpj0tz2n

    Jahn tum ho waha
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?qhenrm3w8lp

    Janive Jane ye kya
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?m5elofj0tnz

    Jo wada kiya
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?h0of6xzyxmo

    Jogger’s Park 2
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?6zpwizrlnuz

    Jogger’s Park
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?urcaaeejasa

    KABHI KABHI
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?imsrzazwrqw

    Kariye na
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?nwmadhseqkd

    Khali khali piya karo
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?vbn7j7lxaba

    Khilona mere
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?aonrdlcjimy

    Kisi roz unse
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?1s4jewijzky

    Ku ku Ku
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ffv7tiqevia

    Kuch na kaho
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?omxuq4nkttv

    Kya yahi pyar hai
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?urvokophzjk

    Lag ja gale kI
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ydippj3gtie

    LOVE_THEMES
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ic2zklxu0ir




    CD- 2
    MALIK’S SOUL
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?okjvfdrtrcp

    Mujhse lelo meri jawani
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3irvn68vri9

    Nahi Samne
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8hgy7ltziqt

    O Bhanware
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0wmcdwjn43g

    O Hansini
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hxbnmmhitoc

    Pal pal dil k
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rssni1ahd9c

    Par!!!!o se na
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwlabeohyvm

    Patthar k sanam
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lbe3kg1jjth

    Pyar diwana
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?sjcweczkxcc

    Pyar manga hai
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d8au9jkk0c8

    Raat kali
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e2tntmsgm2i

    Rahe na rahe hum
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dxtqkttoetd

    Rakhunga me dil k pass
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rze0mszmz2o

    Rangeela
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i0scmnjuniz

    Rangeela re
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mn1zwlga1en

    Roop tera
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?olcvvmreayx

    Sama hai suhana
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mglotcnrurp

    SHACKLE_CHAIN_INSTRUM 2
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pzlotquueyg

    sholay theme - remixed
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?b520gbw81bk

    SOUL Of K3G(INS)
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ssetkxsckev

    Spirit of rangeela
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e6xtfwmkiff

    Sulag sulag jae
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2mdh11huwnw




    CD- 3
    Taal Se taal
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?a6su25ziead

    Tanha Tanha
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?hymzmadmqsk

    Telephone dhun pe
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ya9p02vpnod

    Tera Chehra
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dsu29zh6kfo

    Tere bina zindagi
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ejmnxwmf3vb

    Teri aankho k siva
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sdumgwnb6pm

    Teri galiyo se
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dzqxgawmz2n

    Theme Music (Happy) - Dharmatma
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sulisgtobk2

    Title Music - Instrumental - Dharmatma
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?9xjrt9uapan

    TITLE MUSIC - INSTRUMENTAL - Qurbani
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?gkqxrwoie4o

    Tujhe dekha to
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?s9zyvoa1who

    Tujhko pukare
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?idufvm4nzzj

    Tum Itna jo
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?qnxyqjqb4ap

    Tum jo mere
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?b1t5me5sie2

    Urwashi
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ru5w7ncbmtf

    Wo kasam wo irada
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?qk17jvvdzzm

    Ye sham mastani
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?euattzdszk4

    Ye tera ghar ye
    Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?imvjnyvvw94

----------


## Devil khan

*Veer Zaara [2005-MP3-CBR-192kbps]*

*इन्स्ट्रुमेन्टल* 



Tracks:

01 Tere Liya
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?8xxjxlnd0gx

02 Do Pal
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmnlw2bh310

03 Kyon Hawa
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?8iaogzivilf

04 Tum Paas Aa Rahe Ho
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?0yxyzjowjen

05 Jaane Kyon
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?3nbtnxmvmnj

06 Main Yahan Hoon
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?8yzhylvw2ye

07 Aa Gaye Hain Kahaan
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?5tm5hwv2nli

08 Aisa Des Hai Mera
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?4rznjgm4yzl

09 Hum To Bhai Jaise Hain
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?0ynvsmmoglm

10 Tere Liye - Unplugged Version
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?emezwtdyzyc

----------


## Devil khan

> पंजाबी सिंगर सुखबीर के सोंग्स के लिंक भी दीजिये


Sukhbir - Tere Naal Nachna (2008)




Artist: Sukhbir
Album: Tere Naal Nachna
Year: 2008
Genre: Bhangra
Encoder: LAME 3.97
Label: T-Series
Bitrate: 200+ VBR mp3

Sukhbir returns from hibernation with his new album Tere Naal Nachna. Sukhbir is remembered most for his excellent tracks Ishq Tera Tadpave and Gal Ban Gayee. Some of the tracks on this album are new whereas others are remixes of his old tracks.

Track Listing:
1. Tere Naal Naal Nachna
2. Ishq Tera Tadpave
3. Punjabi Munde Paun Bhangra
4. Gal Ban Gayee
5. Dheere Dheere Chura Rahi Hai Dil
6. Aaye Haye
7. Kitthe Main Lukavaan Dil Nu
8. Naina Di Doli
9. Ishqe Da Sauda Karle
10. Jinna Karloge Pyaar
11. Sun Kudiye
12. Laung Gavaleya
13. Saiyyoni Mera Dil Dhadke


Code:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D4CF4WGY

----------


## gopu

खान भाई एक और उत्तम सूत्र के लिए बधाई 
मुझे जगजीत सिंह का गाया सीरियल हेल्लो जिंदगी का शीर्षक गीत " हेल्लो जिंदगी जिंदगी नूर है " चहिये 
मैं इस गीत को काफी समय से ढूंढ रहा हूँ 
यदि संभव हो तो उपलब्ध कराने की कृपा करें

----------


## Devil khan

> खान भाई एक और उत्तम सूत्र के लिए बधाई 
> मुझे जगजीत सिंह का गाया सीरियल हेल्लो जिंदगी का शीर्षक गीत " हेल्लो जिंदगी जिंदगी नूर है " चहिये 
> मैं इस गीत को काफी समय से ढूंढ रहा हूँ 
> यदि संभव हो तो उपलब्ध कराने की कृपा करें


मित्र ये सिरिअल का टाइटल  ट्रेक है ..........या 

 हेल्लो जिंदगी फिल्म का टाइटल ट्रैक

----------


## Dark Rider

Raghav - Fire (Prod Jim Beanz) 2011






http://www.mediafire.com/?24vnx29284y7ykc

----------


## Dark Rider

Saali Bitch - Ishq Bector (2011)



Music Director : Ishq Bector
Lyricist/s : Ishq Bector
Cassettes and CD's on : Universal Music Records
Singers : Ishq Bector
Audio Release Date : March 2011
MP3 Bitrate : 320Kbps VBR (~)

Tracklist

01 - Shree D, Shibani Kashyup & Dj Ish-N - Saali Bitch
02 - Apeksha Dandekar, Sonny Ravan & Dj Ish-N - Happy Singh
03 - Harry Sona & Dj Ish-N - Talli Galli
04 - Lil' Martin & Dj Ish-N - Hey Dj
05 - Shree D & Apeksha Dandekar - Mere Siva
06 - Dj Ish-N - Sifar
07 - Apeksha Dandekar - Pyar Mein
08 - Dj Ish-N - Mere Siva (Remix)
09 - Kully B & Gussy G - Sifar (Remix)
10 - Kully B & Gussy G - Happy Singh (Remix)
11 - Dj Hmd - Hey Dj (Remix)
12 - Harry Sona - Talli Galli (Remix)
13 - Jaysz-E & Dj GaG - Saali Mirch (Kutiya Remix)
14 - Shree D, Shibani Kashyup & Dj Ish-N - Saali Bitch (Bonus Acapella)
15 - Apeksha Dandekar, Sonny Ravan & Dj Ish-N - Happy Singh (Bonus Acapella)
16 - Shree D & Apeksha Dandekar - Mere Siva (Bonus Acapella)
17 - Dj Ish-N - Sifar (Bonus Acapella)
18 - Lil' Martin & Dj Ish-N - Hey Dj (Bonus Acapella)
19 - Harry Sona & Dj Ish-N - Talli Galli (Bonus Acapella)
20 - Hmd - Salli Bitch (Suketu Remix)
21 - Shree D, Shibani Kashyup & Dj Ish-N - Saali Mirch



http://www.linkzhost.com/byefclow90s...UV%5D.zip.html

और 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ir4s9e

----------


## Dark Rider

Rock And Dhol - Bombay Rockers (2011)



Music Director : Bombay Rockers
Lyricist/s : Bombay Rockers
Cassettes and CD's on : Universal Music Records
Singers : Bombay Rockers
Audio Release Date : March 2011
MP3 Bitrate : 320Kbps VBR (~)


Tracklist

01 - Bombay Rockers - Hit The Dhol
02 - Bombay Rockers - Let's Dance
03 - Bombay Rockers - Ishq
04 - Bombay Rockers - Aaja
05 - Bombay Rockers - Thewa
06 - Bombay Rockers - Yeh Hi Hai Wo
07 - Bombay Rockers - Rock And Dhol
08 - Bombay Rockers - Electro Blues
09 - Bombay Rockers - Nava Nava
10 - Bombay Rockers - Nasha
11 - Bombay Rockers - Chakki Jah
12 - Bombay Rockers - Let's Dance (Sidelmann Club Mix)



http://www.linkzhost.com/1b5roxth66i...UV%5D.zip.html

और

http://www.sendspace.com/file/a5dkxd

----------


## Dark Rider

Jhoom - Ali Zafar (2011)






Music Director : Ali Zafar
Lyricist/s : Ali Zafar
Cassettes and CD's on : Yash Raj Music Records
Singers : Ali Zafar
Audio Release Date : Feb 2011
MP3 Bitrate : 320Kbps VBR (~)



Tracklist

01 - Ali Zafar - Jhoom
02 - Ali Zafar - Tu Jaanay Na
03 - Ali Zafar - Jab Say Dekha Tujh Ko
04 - Ali Zafar - Jee Dhoondta Hai
05 - Ali Zafar - Koi Umeed
06 - Ali Zafar - Jaan-E-Man
07 - Ali Zafar - Nahin Ray Nahin
08 - Ali Zafar - Yar Dhadhi Ishq
09 - Ali Zafar - Dastan-E-Ishq
10 - Ali Zafar - Allah Hu
11 - Ali Zafar - Jhoom R & B Mix
12 - Ali Zafar - Dastan-E-Ishq (Dhol Version)




http://www.linkzhost.com/7bkcna1i092...UV%5D.zip.html

और 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ikfnv5

----------


## rashmiluck

डेविल जी कुछ अलीशा चिनॉय के भी गाने का लिंक दीजिये जगजीत जी के गाने के लिए आभार:clap:

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है 

एक सोंग है 

इतना ना तो मुझसे प्यार बढ़ा की में एक बादल आवारा 

फिल्म    छाया

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है 
> 
> एक सोंग है 
> 
> इतना ना तो मुझसे प्यार बढ़ा की में एक बादल आवारा 
> 
> फिल्म    छाया


*
लीजिए मित्र यंह से डाउनलोड कर ले ...................

Year :
1961
Director :
Hrishikesh Mukherjee
Music Director :
Salil Chowdhury
Leading Cast :
Sunil Dutt, Asha Parekh, Nirupa Roy, Baby Farida, Nazir Hussain, Mohan Choti, Asit Sen, Lalita Pawar
Label :
Saregama
Genre :
HAPPY,SAD


डाउनलोड लिंक 
http://www.youtube-mp3.org/#v=m4zAWM6ks6o




दोस्त ये एक और लिंक ओनलाइन सुनाने के लिए ओडियो क़वालिती अची है 

http://ww.smashits.com/chhaya/itna-n...ong-72201.html


मित्र कोई और डिमांड हो तो बताइयेगा .........धन्यवाद*

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल जी कुछ अलीशा चिनॉय के भी गाने का लिंक दीजिये जगजीत जी के गाने के लिए आभार:clap:


*मित्र इस लिंक पर आपको अलीशा के फिल्मो और एल्बम दोनों के गाने मेल जाएंगे .........धन्यवाद* 


http://bombmp3.me/index.php?search=alisha+chinoy+album

----------


## sanjeetspice

> *
> लीजिए मित्र यंह से डाउनलोड कर ले ...................
> 
> Year :
> 1961
> Director :
> Hrishikesh Mukherjee
> Music Director :
> Salil Chowdhury
> ...


शुक्रिया दोस्त 

:clap::clap::clap: :bloom:

----------


## Devil khan

> शुक्रिया दोस्त 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


aapka swagat hai mitr

----------


## vickky681

बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Devil khan

> बढ़िया सूत्र



शुक्रिया दोस्त ...........

----------

